
Alan Watts - memexy
https://www.alanwatts.org/
======
mch82
Curious what prompted you to share alanwatts.org?

Alan Watts audio books on Audible seem to be subsets of these recordings. My
favorite collection of Alan Watts talks is “Just So”.

~~~
memexy
Didn't know who he was but saw a video by Trey Ratcliff
([https://www.treyratcliff.com/About](https://www.treyratcliff.com/About))
with an Alan Watts voiceover. Seemed interesting so decided to post it.

~~~
mch82
What interests me is how he was aware of technology trends, in addition to
studying Buddhism and western religion. That awareness makes some of his
observations relevant now.

I’ve found his essays & lectures interesting ever since my grandma gave me a
copy of “The Book on the taboo against knowing who you are” a number of years
ago. I like the “net” metaphor the most. I wish it were possible to go back
and see the world as a whole, without being influenced by the labels we assign
to things.

Interested to hear your impression after you read/listen to more...

~~~
memexy
I like what I've read so far. He combines scientific metaphors in interesting
ways. He's constantly making reference to physics, computation, cybernetics,
information theory, semiotics, logic, general semantics, ecology, etc. I like
all of those fields so his explanations make a lot of sense.

I recently read "Frank Herbert" by Tim O'Reilly and Herbert also speaks with
the same metaphors but with a much heavier emphasis on ecology:
[https://www.oreilly.com/tim/herbert/](https://www.oreilly.com/tim/herbert/).

I suspect analyzing the ideas that Herbert and Watts emphasize and how they're
related would be a very interesting and worthwhile exercise.

